# Looking to buy Drop Deck go 48' or 53'



## SchnabelHayandGrain

Looking to buy drop deck trailer and there's so many different setups out there. Was just curious on some insight as to which route is the best way to go. Prefer a 53' spread. My main question is a lot of the trailers I find are 48' with a 5' extension on the rear. My question is doesn't the D.O.T. have a cow about that rear extension, wouldn't that put to much weight over that back axle. Just a few thoughts. Will be hauling big rounds and big square bales.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I have a 3' extension over the back of mine, it will get you 4 extra rolls. As far as to much weight over the rear, what about all the weight on the other 48' of the trailer? I have never had any trouble. I would also recommend setting the back axle to dump, moves your pivot point 10' forward and keeps from tearing the tires up so bad.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Lewis Ranch said:


> I have a 3' extension over the back of mine, it will get you 4 extra rolls. As far as to much weight over the rear, what about all the weight on the other 48' of the trailer? I have never had any trouble. I would also recommend setting the back axle to dump, moves your pivot point 10' forward and keeps from tearing the tires up so bad.


I agree, we truck with 53' van trailers but were using 48' step decks. Too many farms are tight to get into and being able to dump rear trailer axle helps a bunch.


----------



## MT hayer

I would also recommend the 48. The reason being turning like mentioned above, but also you have room to add a ramp assembly later if you want. When you make just a hay rack extension, make sure your braces don't cover your tail lights is all. You are legal to 53 Ft of total trailer length. When you go to buy one, I recommend the ones with the arch in the frame and not the straight ones. Also look close to make sure the frame isn't bent or cracked at the front axle. I could send you a picture of my hay rack if you want?


----------



## ARD Farm

Don't limit yourself to just hay, you never know when you might haul something else.

I'd go with a 48 foot, 10 - 2 spread on air with a dump axle (electric over air) on the back to aid in turning and tire wear. 10/22 lo pro's on 10 hole buds. I'd get a beaver tail with flip ramps as well (you can haul farm machinery and drive it on and the ramps are removable.), of course we have just such a trailer, it's a Talbert btw.

We added a 40 ton Braden hydraulic winch recessed into the step just in case but that requires a wet kit on the tractor which we have as well. I can dead pull a combine on the trailer with ease. and dumping the back axle lowers the back down a couple inches and makes loading anything wheeled (or tracked even easier).

We also removed the bulkhead and replace it with a full width custom welded mirror polished aluminum tool and chain box, 4 foot high (gotta have some polished aluminum on a steel trailer)...

We haul everything from rounds, to farm equipment to machinery and deck height is exactly 36" so a 10 foot high piece or tractor is legally at 13-6. (or double stacked 5 foot diameter rounds for that matter)

Keep in mind that with a 10-2 spread on air, you can scale 20,000 on each axle (so long as the centerline to centerline spacing is at or better than 10-2) under the Fedreal Bridge formula. That gives you a safety margin should you wind up heavy on the back axle and air ride, if properly levelled, automatically distributes the load equally between both axles.

We won't fly any other way, except maybe a new Reitnauer aluminum 48 foot single drop to loose about 6 grand in weight, but the Talbert does just fine. I've had in the excess of 40 ton on the deck with no issues other than warm tires.... and backroads...lol

Talberts aren't cheap but they have crossmembers on 12" centers, apitong floors, all LED lights and a huge main web with substantial gussets in the transition between the lower deck and the step, a really well built trailer.

Whe we installed the 40 ton Braden, all we did was open the step sheet, lay in some structural across the rails and bolt in in with high grade bolts. No serious fabrication needed, the strength is already there.

I'd look for or get a 22" pin setting too. That way you can slide your fifth wheel well ahead of trunion (centerpoint of suspension) to get your weight on the steer if grossed out. Hay don't matter, slide her all the way back for as 'big truck' look and ride.

Things to ponder.....


----------



## treymo

53' Doonan drop deck spread axle. 10'2" spread. Have a 5' pipe extension that bolts up to the back. Have been hauling 34 rounds a trip or 36 if your gutsy enough to stack them tops. For most of this light grass hay I'd like to be able to haul another row of bales but this will work. I leased a 48' flat deck from neighbor and I did not like hauling grass with it because I just can't seem to haul enough weight with it.

Trey


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

We running a 48' step deck with a 5' homemade beavertail. IT is nice having the beavertail. The trailer is a 10-2 spread axle and does have the rear axle air dump. We also installed a lift axle kit on the front axle for being empty. This was a cheap option, when looking at all the times we are empty coming home and don't need that axle on the ground and how much the cost of tires are. I would look for an aluminum deck and crossmembers. I have heard to stay away from aluminum frames if you are going in and out of fields a lot, since aluminum cannot handle as much twist as steel can.

A nice trailer is not going to come cheap. I have been keeping my eye out for another 48' and it has been a long process.

Good luck!


----------

